# electrical panel inside a restroom?



## Ryan Schultz (May 21, 2020)

Are there any restrictions on placing an electrical panel inside a restroom?

If so, could you please point me to the code section that speaks to that?


----------



## steveray (May 21, 2020)

240.24E


----------



## ICE (May 21, 2020)

_240.24(E) Not Located in Bathrooms. In dwelling units, dormitories, and guest rooms or guest suites, overcurrent devices, other than supplementary overcurrent protection, shall not be located in bathrooms 
_
When I hear the word restroom I think commercial application.


----------



## steveray (May 22, 2020)

230.70A2?


----------



## Norcal (Jun 20, 2020)

Residential, nope, nonresidential is allowed to have a panel in it assuming required working clearance can be maintained, but I would not recommend it.


----------

